# php.ini bearbeiten?



## paulee (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Habe einen Webserver und habe dort ein php installiert. Nun möchte, dass ich auch
andere Dateitypen als PHP- Dokument ausführen kann.
ich kann ja nur *.php / *.php3 Dateien ausführen. Möchte es nun so haben, dass man
z.B. die Endung *.a hat, und auch diese in php ausgeführt wird. 

Habe die php.ini schon mehrmals durchsucht, finde nur die Unterteilung "Extensions" , 
doch auch dort steht nichts von Dateiendungen, sondern nur 
extension=domxml.so
etc.


Wo kann ich das einstellen? 

mfg


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2005)

Du musst deinem Webserver beibringen, Dateien mit der Erweiterung a als PHP-Skripte zu behandeln.


----------



## Aarakast (31. Juli 2005)

Such in der httpd.conf mal nach 
	
	
	



```
AddType application/x-httpd-php
```
 und änder die Zeile nach belieben.


----------



## paulee (26. August 2005)

Hallo!


Habe nur eine Datei namens http.include
...dort kann ich folgendes sehen, welcher der Zeile AddType appli..... etwas ähnlich ist:
http://septim.net/lk.GIF 


Sollte ich da die weiteren Dateiendungen einfügen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. August 2005)

Sieht korrekt aus 

Hoffentlich wird die Datei (http.include) nicht durch ein automatisches System generiert (wie man es von confixx und pdadmin kennt). Dann würden bestimmte Änderungen automatisch wieder entfernt. Handelt es sich um einen Rootserver?


----------



## paulee (27. August 2005)

Ja.

Auf dem Server ist Plesk installiert, und auf jedem "vhost" den ich Anlege, ist so eine config Datei drinnen . gibt es nicht irgendwo eine "Hauptdatei" bzw. kann man das abstellen, dass gewisse Änderungen nicht übernommmen werden?

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. August 2005)

Leider kenne ich mich mit Plesk gar nicht aus. Aber normalerweise sollte es eine "template/vorlagen"-Datei geben, aus der bestimmte Einträge ausgelesen werden.
Aber das kenne ich nur von pdadmin und confixx. Plesk könnte ähnliche funktionen haben (es wäre logisch).

Die Plesk Dokumentation enthält vielleicht die Information die Du brauchst.


----------

